# ALL FUR FUN 2009 Spokane, WA



## Hanzo (Feb 3, 2009)

It's going to be our 3rd year for AFF and already looking promising. We have 2 Gryphon coming as well as many others. All we need now if your tails. New motel, new location. It's by an art store, hey furries like art. It's by a toys R' Us, HOLY FUCKING SHIT! PLUSHIES AND OTHER SHIT OMG! And it is also by the mall, and most of all...a HOOTERS! Fuck, Lets show furries have more potential then those big breasted girls! 

Heh ok let's be serious.

So all you Inland Northwest Furs and furs who live somewhere else but got nothing to do in spring, come to AFF  here in Spokane, WA May 15th - 17th. 

http://www.allfurfun.com/

 Am I promoting? Well yeah, we need more people. AM I running the con. No ;_;


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 7, 2009)

>.>


----------



## ArgetFaol (Feb 23, 2009)

I am thinking about going if I can afford it ^^ I used to live in Spokane and hope to maybe move back someday. But its the next, closest Furry Con and I just decided I want to try a con ^^ the Hotel is kinda neat, been there once. Has a nice pool and hot tub... and it won't be freezing cold this time (last time I was there it was winter >< lol). 

So yeah... Looking forward to meeting some other furs ^^


----------

